# is this peacock holding?



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

i had this peacock female for along time and recently bought a male, just today i found it hiding with its mouth bigger then usual. i fed my cichlids and all of them ate except for the female. is there a possibility that it is holding eggs. my tank is a 40 gallon breeder


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hard to tell without a picture or anything


----------



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

i would post a pic but dont know how to


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if it looks like she has a marble in her mouth and the lower part of her throat is distended she is holding..she should be ready to release in about 3 weeks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you see a "chin bump"? It is easy to see once you know what to look for.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

If she's staying off on her own and ignoring food chances are very good that she's spawned recently and holding eggs. Do you know whether the male is the same species as the female?


----------



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

yeah i dont think the male is the same species and she does stay alone in a corner


----------

